# Holiday Cookies, How Soon?



## Roll_Bones (Dec 14, 2014)

My wife wants to give cookies as presents.
How soon can she make them, so she can present them at Christmas?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2014)

Now.  Make and freeze.  Then you can make a gift plate or package from the assortment of baked items in the freezer.  Most cookies freeze fine. 

SO finished her holiday baking weeks ago.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 14, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Now.  Make and freeze.  Then you can make a gift plate or package from the assortment of baked items in the freezer.  Most cookies freeze fine.
> 
> SO finished her holiday baking weeks ago.



Freeze?  I will tell her. Thanks Andy.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with Andy, cookies freeze well.  Since there is a relatively short time between now and christmas, the freezer won't have a change to change the quality much.  

This will make things a whole lot easier closer to christmas.

The cookies that I'm going to do that are simple drop cookies, I'll make the dough and scoop them and freeze the dough to deliver them super fresh to the neighbors, but for sugar, spritz, shortbread, I freeze those after baking.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 17, 2014)

Most of my cookies were baked last week and are well wrapped in the freezer.  At the last minute I am going to make cheese cake bites and brownie bites, which don't freeze well.  They don't take long to defrost.  I open all the containers and fill my gift tins with a variety of cookies.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!  Thanks.


----------

